# CM 11 Issue



## t_ruggs (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey all,

Pretty new to the forum, so go easy on me.

I've googled a bunch of stuff about this, but recently I installed the CM11 for hammerhead and it worked great. Flashed one of the Nightlies and immediately started having problems and lost root with no way to reinstall it.

Anyone else experience this?

Thanks!


----------



## t_ruggs (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like it might of just been that specific nightly. Flashed last nights without any problem.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

